# ***SPAM***Score/Reg



## Marie (16 Juni 2003)

Hi, kann jemand was mit ***SPAM***Score/Reg ... anfangen?

Ist das jetzt irgendein Spamfilter, der die Spammails markiert, damit sie schnell gelöscht werden können? 

Seit heute hab ich wirklich vor allen Spammails im Betreff diesen Vorspann auf allen Mailkonten.

Sorry, falls ich was verpennt habe und das Thema hier schon irgendwo behandelt wird.


----------



## SprMa (16 Juni 2003)

Steht das im Betreff drin, oder in einer Header-Zeile?


Matthias


----------



## Heiko (16 Juni 2003)

Es sieht so aus, als ob Dein Provider ein Spam-Scoring einsetzt. Das funktioniert so, dass eine Mail erst mal einen Score von "0" hat. Je nach erkanntem SPAM-Merkmal steigt der Score und ab einem bestimmten Schwellenwert geht man davon aus, dass es sich um SPAM handelt. Dein Provider überlässt die Festlegung des Schwellenwerts offensichtlich sinnvollerweise Dir.


----------



## Marie (16 Juni 2003)

SprMa schrieb:
			
		

> Steht das im Betreff drin, oder in einer Header-Zeile?



Jo, im Betreff. Gewissermassen vor dem Betreff und ist wegen der immer gleichen Länge ja wunderbar zu erkennen. Also äußerst angenehm gleich zum Löschen auf dem Server einsortiert.

Glaub nicht, dass es mein Provider ist, muss ihn mal fragen. Sag Euch Bescheid, wenn ich es weiss. Hab gedacht Ihr hättet auch sowas bekommen.  :roll:


----------



## Heiko (16 Juni 2003)

Siehst Du im Header der Mails sowas ähnliches wie das:

```
X-Spam-Status: No, hits=-1.0 required=9999.0
        tests=EMAIL_ATTRIBUTION,IN_REP_TO
        version=2.54
X-Spam-Level: 
X-Spam-Checker-Version: SpamAssassin 2.54 (1.174.2.17-2003-05-11-exp)
```


----------



## Marie (16 Juni 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Siehst Du im Header der Mails sowas ähnliches wie das:



Heiko, ich seh im Header gar nix.  :roll: 

Spamm-Mails werden bei mir gar nicht erst auf meinen Rechner geholt. Mit "the Bat" kannste die auf dem Server gleich löschen, da wähl ich "global, Schalter zurücksetzen, erhalten" und der Schalter bei Löschen bleibt auf ja und ratz fatz sind se allesamt weg. Aber heut abend, wenn die nächsten 30 kommen, dann lad ich mir mal eine runter und schau mal.

Bis dann danke mal erst.


----------



## Heiko (16 Juni 2003)

Brav 

Noch ein Nutzer der Fledermaus...


----------



## Marie (16 Juni 2003)

Ja Heiko,

Du hast den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. Das war mein Provider und der testet das Programm jetzt aus und dabei belässt er mal vorsichtshalber die Spammails auf dem Server, bis er sicher ist, dass das richtig eingestellt ist, dass keine normalen Mails gelöscht werden.

Cool is das, hat wirklich bis jetzt restlos alle Spammails ausgefiltert und vor dem Betreff dann geschrieben: Subject: ***SPAM*** Score/Req: 05.30/05.00 - Thanks (Also ich denke bei dieser Mail hat der Betreff "Thanks" geheissen).

In der Kopfzeile steht auch drin nach was er ausgefiltert hat. Das is wohl aber jetzt nicht so gut hier reinzuschreiben, denk ich mir mal.  :lol: 

Danke


----------



## Marie (16 Juni 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Brav
> 
> Noch ein Nutzer der Fledermaus...



Abber klar doch, die hab ich schon lange und die geb ich auch nimmer her. Die is wirklich die paar Kröten wert, die sie kostet.  :dafuer:


----------



## Heiko (16 Juni 2003)

Marie schrieb:
			
		

> In der Kopfzeile steht auch drin nach was er ausgefiltert hat. Das is wohl aber jetzt nicht so gut hier reinzuschreiben, denk ich mir mal.  :lol:


Wenn er - wie ich vermute - den SpamAssassin verwendet, dann ist der Weg zum Filter eh dokumentiert.


----------



## Marie (16 Juni 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn er - wie ich vermute - den SpamAssassin verwendet, dann ist der Weg zum Filter eh dokumentiert.



Jo, das isser! Bis jetzt hat er alles richtig erkannt. Aber ich will keine Werbung für das Teil machen, ich kenn erstens mal kein anderes und zweitens das erst seit heute. Also lösch den Beitrag wennst willst, is okay.


----------



## Heiko (16 Juni 2003)

Kannst ruhig Werbung dafür machen.
SpamAssassin ist Freeware und OpenSource und zudem so ne Art Standard.


----------



## Marie (17 Juni 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst ruhig Werbung dafür machen.
> SpamAssassin ist Freeware und OpenSource und zudem so ne Art Standard.



Echt? Hab ich nicht gewusst. Na dann passt das ja hier rein. 

PS: Nu hab ich schon gedacht mein Provider hätte sich mal in Unkosten gestürzt.  :roll:


----------



## Marie (17 Juni 2003)

Ach Heiko, noch ne Frage:

mein Provider hat gesagt er hat den Schwellenwert mal probehalber auf 5 gestellt. Is das okay oder zu hoch oder zu nieder? Kennst Du Dich damit aus?


----------



## Marie (17 Juni 2003)

Die Frage hat sich grad erübrigt. Der Wert ist viel zu hoch. Hab soeben untenstehende Mail bekommen und mal runtergeladen, weil ganz offensichtlich Spam hoch zwei oder gar Dialer und der Spamfilter hat ihn mit nur knapp über 3 Punkten nicht zum Spam gezählt.

Sorry für die lange Mail, aber ist das nicht eine bodenlose Frechheit? Kann man denn wirklich sowas nicht unterbinden?

Die 9 Videos sind natürlich verlinkt, dickes auffällige gelbes Ausrufezeichen davor.

Der gesamte riesenlange Text ist in einem Listenfeld in sage und schreibe 8 Zeilen untergebracht. Das Listenfeld ist vier Zeilen hoch und ungefähr so breit wie hier dieses, in dem ich grad reinschreibe. Man muss also nur einmal nach unten scrollen und kilometerweit nach rechts, wenn man den Text lesen wollte in dem Listenfeld. Ich hab in dem Originaltext die Zeilen jetzt mal nummeriert und einen Absatz reingemacht am Zeilenende, das übrigens mitten im Wort aufhört, damit Ihr eine Vorstellung davon habt, dass dieser unverschämte Text nicht einmal bei gutem Willen lesbar ist mit einem Scrollbalken.

Ganz davon abgesehen müsste das doch wirklich verboten werden können, dass man Mails an Minderjährige rausschickt mit einem solchen Inhalt, den man in den AGB's selbst als strengstens für Minderjährige verboten anpreist. Kann man gegen eine solche Schweinerei jetzt wirklich gar nix unternehmen? Und muss man im Zweifelsfalle sogar zahlen wenn ein Kind wirklich da draufklickt?

Sorry aber ich reg mich grad mal wieder tierisch auf, dass man von Gesetzesseite da nicht wirklich mal radikal vorgeht gegen solche Schweinereien. Zum Glück lad ich normal solchen Schrott gar nicht runter und seh ihn deshalb nicht.   :kotz: 

Also ich hätte jetzt wahnsinnig große Lust mir diesen Dialer absichtlich einzufangen und Rechtsanwalt Hagen Hild zu nehmen um mal zu sehen, wie die Gerichte darauf reagieren!!! Ich mach das nur deshalb nicht, weil ich mich eh schon ständig über unsere bescheuerte Gesetzgebung aufrege. Den Blödmann und den Provider müsste man doch schon aufgrund dieser Mail vor gericht stellen können und saftig bestrafen. 

Und kann mir einer sagen, was diese Antivir ID bedeutet ganz am Ende?

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Return-path: <[email protected]>
Received: from serverlist.com ([200.78.5.157])
        by xxxxxxxx.de (xxxxxxxx.de [xx.xx.xxx.xxx])
        (MDaemon.PRO.v6.8.0.R)
        with ESMTP id 1-md50000000004.tmp
        for <[email protected]>; Tue, 17 Jun 2003 01:50:28 +0200
Message-ID: <[email protected]>
Reply-To: [email protected]
From: [email protected]
To: "Members" <[email protected]x>
Subject: Your requested List of downloads
Date: Mon, 16 Jun 2003 22:28:37 +0000
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: multipart/related;
        type="multipart/alternative";
        boundary="----=_NextPart_F3F_B779_EBD37136.375111E2"
X-Priority: 3
User-Agent: AOL 7.0 for Windows US sub 118
X-MDRcpt-To: [email protected]
X-MDRemoteIP: 200.78.5.157
X-Return-Path: [email protected]
X-MDaemon-Deliver-To: [email protected]
X-Spam-Status: No, hits=3.2 required=5.0
        tests=EXTRA_MPART_TYPE,HTML_20_30,HTML_FONT_BIG,
              HTML_FONT_COLOR_GRAY,HTML_FONT_COLOR_UNSAFE,HTML_MESSAGE,
              HTML_TAG_EXISTS_TBODY,NO_REAL_NAME,PRIORITY_NO_NAME,
              USER_AGENT
        version=2.54
X-Spam-Level: ***
X-Spam-Checker-Version: SpamAssassin 2.54 (1.174.2.17-2003-05-11-exp)
X-Spam-Report:   ---- Start SpamAssassin results
  3.20 points, 5 required;
  *  0.8 -- From: does not include a real name
  *  0.0 -- Message with extraneous Content-type:...type= header
  *  0.1 -- BODY: HTML font color is gray
  *  0.1 -- BODY: HTML included in message
  *  0.3 -- BODY: FONT Size +2 and up or 3 and up
  *  0.1 -- BODY: HTML font color not within safe 6x6x6 palette
  *  1.2 -- BODY: Message is 20% to 30% HTML
  *  0.1 -- BODY: HTML has "tbody" tag
  *  0.5 -- Message has priority setting, but no X-Mailer
  *  0.0 -- Has a User-Agent header
  ---- End of SpamAssassin results
X-Spam-Processed: xxxxxxxx, Tue, 17 Jun 2003 01:50:29 +0200


FTP - Index of /hausgemachte_Videos_02Index of
/hausgemachte_Videos_02NameLast ModifiedSizeDescription

Parent Directory02-Jan-2003 21:55--Versteckte Kamara am Rastplatz02-Jan-2003 08:59--Ein Lesben Quartett in
Action.zip18-Jan-2003 10:52150M-Lolitas heisse Fotosession.mov05-Jan-2003 21:469.8M-Katies-Strip.zip08-Jan-2003
23:3511.1M-Extreme Orgie Videos [1/3   2/3   3/3].mpg10-Jan-20032 20:0514.9M-Ballerman-6 Ohne Tabu.mpg15-Jan-2003
23:4518.5MAnitas geheime   Videothek03-Jan-2003 18:06--Private Kamara -   online.zip23-Jan-2003 10:1715.9M-Sex in Rios
Strassen.jpg20-Jan-2003 21:55150kNacktbilder alle - Fotosession.zip11-Jan-2003 21:5512.8M-Heike.mpeg22-Jan-2003
20:1714.2M-Super Heisser Sylt Sommer.zip07-Jan-2003 22:0011.2M-

Apache/1.3.17 Server at 172.157.184.21     Port 80


1.Zeile: :kotz: 
Bedingungen: Das wichtigste zuerst – auch wenn es im nachfolgenden Text erneut erwähnt wird und zudem auf den Buttons zum
Zugriff auf die Inhalte erscheint: Wenn das Angebot eine Altersbeschränkung vorsieht, wird dies jeweils angezeigt. In diesen
Fällen  müssen Sie MINDESTENS das 18. Lebensjahr vollendet haben, um die Berechtigung zu haben, sich mit diesen Inhalten
unterhalten zu lassen. Achten Sie in diesem Falle strikt darauf, dass Minderjährige keinen Zugriff auf  diese Seiten mit teils
erotische Inhalten haben. Wenn Sie dieses Kriterium nicht erfüllen MÜSSEN Sie diese Seiten jetzt verlassen. Bitte installieren
Sie auf Ihrem Computer Schutzsoftware wie Netnanny, um zu verhindern, dass Jugendliche überhaupt in der Versuchung erliegen,
Inhalte, die für ihre Altersgruppe nicht geeignet sind, zu betrachten. Wir machen die zwingend erforderliche Installation einer
derartigen Schutzsoftware zum Bestandteil unserer Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen. Nachfolgend die Bedingungen für das
Herunterladen und die Benutzu

2. Zeile :kotz: 
ng unserer auf dieser Seite vorliegenden Zugangssoftware. Mit dieser Software bekommen Sie je nach
gewähltem Inhaltsbereich Zugang zu MP3 Musikdateien, geschützten Wirtschaftinformationen, Software-Tools, Filmen, umfangreichen
Hardcore-Filmarchiven, Livesex-Shows, verschiedenen Spy-Cams, tausenden superscharfen Qualitätsfotos sowie zu speziellen
Hardcore Sex-Geschichten. Zudem werden Sie eine Auswahl privater Chat-Rooms und vieles mehr vorfinden. Dieser Dienst wird
bereitgestellt von: VPE - Virtual Pacific Entertainment Ltd. U.K. Wenn Sie unsere Zugangssoftware deinstallieren wollen, nutzen
Sie bitte die Option „Einstellungen“ in Windows, dann die Rubrik „Software“. In dieser Rubrik finden Sie den entsprechenden
Dateinamen und drücken auf „Löschen/Entfernen“. Weitere Regeln und Bedingungen: Je nach gewähltem Programm sind die Inhalte
dieser Seiten sind sehr erotischer Art. Der Provider dieser Seite kann nicht verantwortlich gemacht werden für allfällige
psychische oder physische Schäden, die durch Benutzung d

3. Zeile :kotz: 
ieses Materials auftreten können. Der Provider dieser Seite kann nicht
verantwortlich gemacht werden für die Inhalte von weiterführenden Links auf seinen Seiten und distanziert sich ausdrücklich von
diesen Inhalten. Der Benutzer ist (je nach gewähltem Programm) dafür verantwortlich, dass Minderjährige keinesfalls Zugang zu
diesen Seiten erhalten. Dafür ist ggf. eine entsprechende Schutzsoftware zu installieren oder der Computer gegen unbefugte
Benutzung zu sichern. Der Benutzer dieser Seiten versichert, dass er keine Einwändungen gleich welcher Art, insbesondere gegen
die Berechnung der allfälligen Gebühren einlegen wird, da er Kenntnis von diesen hat und einverstanden ist, sowie dass er die
Software bewusst gesucht und gefunden sowie heruntergeladen und aktiviert hat. Einwändungen werden ggf. als das Erschleichen
einer Leistung geahndet. Ebenso hat der Nutzer dieser Dienste sicherzustellen, dass die Benutzung des Telefonanschlusses
entweder mit der Zustimmung des Anaschlussinhabers erfolgt oder dass es sich 

4. Zeile :kotz: 
dabei um seinen eigenen Anschluss handelt, für den
er die uneingeschränkte wirtschaftliche Verantwortung trägt. Der Benutzer des Anwahlprogramms versichert ausdrücklich, dass er
den Provider dieser Seite von allen Ansprüchen Dritter freistellt. Zudem versichert der Benutzer dieser Software, dass er die
Inhalte dieser Seiten streng vertraulich behandelt und keinesfalls unauthorisierten Dritten die Inhalte dieser Seiten ganz oder
in Teilen im Original oder Kopien jedweder Art zugänglich macht. Der Provider dieser Site ist nicht verantwortlich für
Diskriminierungen in irgendeiner Form, die als Folge des Materials auf dieser Site oder des Kontaktes zwischen Benutzern dieser
Seite entstehen.  Der Kontakt zwischen Benutzern dieser Seite geschieht auf eigene Verantwortung. Es werden Eurocent 666 jede
weitere Minute für diesen exklusiven Service berechnet. Der Betrag wird durch Ihre Telefongesellschaft erhoben und verrechnet
oder über eine andere zur Rechnungslegung beauftrage Firma fakturiert. Sollte der fällige Bet

5. Zeile :kotz: 
rag nicht mit der ersten dafür
vorgesehenen Rechnung beglichen werden, so tritt Verzug ein. Der Verzugsschaden und die Mahnkosten – auch die von ggf.
beauftragten Inkassounternehmen entsteht ausschliesslich zu Lasten des Nutzers. Das gesamte Material auf dieser Seite ist in
Übereinstimmung mit derzeitigen internationalen Urheberrechtsbestimmungen bezogen worden. Das Benutzen des Materials dieser
Seite ohne unser Einverständnis wird durch Provider und Lieferanten ausnahmslos rechtlich verfolgt. Der Nutzer akzeptiert das
bestehende Urheberrecht auf die Inhalte dieser Seiten und wird keine Speicherung zu privaten oder gewerblichen Zwecken von
Inhalten gleich welcher Art vornehmen (dazu gehören auch sog. Screenshots). Durch Anklicken des Download-Buttons akzeptiert der
Benutzer alle Bedingungen des Providers und wird bei Nichteinhalten der Regeln zur Verantwortung gezogen. Die Software, die
beim Anklicken des Download-Buttons oder einer „Weiter“-Funktion heruntergeladen oder aktiviert wird, bricht (wenn sie
herun

6. Zeile :kotz: 
tergeladen und aktiviert ist) die normale Internetverbindung ab und ruft den Service-Server an. Dieser Vorgang ermöglicht
Zugang zu den Inhalten von diesem Service. Wenn der Benutzer Informationen von außerhalb dieses Services holen möchte, muss er
die Verbindung explizit mittels der dafür vorgesehen Funktion abbrechen und den normalen Internetzugang zu seinem
Internet-Provider benutzen. Mit dem Herunterladen und/oder Aktivieren dieser Software akzeptiert der Nutzer ohne zeitliche
Begrenzung, dass er von Zeit zu Zeit Informationen und Tipps von VPE - Virtual Pacific Entertainment Ltd.  oder deren Partnern
erhalten möchte und fordert diese hiermit an. Die Informationen und Tipps werden von VPE - Virtual Pacific Entertainment Ltd.
und den authorisierten Partnerunternehmen bereitgestellt und verteilt. Viel Spass !


7. Zeile: :kotz: 
Noch eine letzte Formsache: Sollten Bestimmungen dieser Geschäftsbedingungen ungültig sein oder werden, so berührt dies nicht
die Gültigkeit der übrigen Bestimmungen. Die ungültigen Bestimmungen sind in diesem Falle durch solche zu ersetzen, die dem
wirtschaftlichen und rechtlichen Sinn dieser Bestimmungen möglichst weitgehend entsprechen. Die Geschäftsbedingungen, Gebühren
etc. werden von Zeit zu Zeit angepasst. Es obliegt der Sorgfaltpflicht des Nutzers, sich vor jeder neuen Nutzung durch
Kenntnisnahme der jeweils aktuellen Bestimmungen und Gebühren aktuell zu informieren. Erfüllungsort und Gerichtsstand für die
Nutzung, Werbung sowie jegliche weiteren Rechten und Pflichten aus diesen Seiten und den Geschäftsbedingungen ist Panama City,
Panama; es sei denn, der Anbieter bestimmt ausdrücklich einen anderen Gerichtsstand seiner Wahl. Der Anbieter dieser Seiten
tritt die Forderungen, die aufgrund der Nutzung dieser Seiten entstehen, an seine jeweiligen Vertragspartner für die Einziehung
dieser Gebühren ab. Die

8. Zeile :kotz: 
s können die Bereitsteller der Verbindungsleitungen, Kreditkartenunternehmen oder Finanz- und andere
Dienstleister sein.Zugang nur für Personen, die mindestens     das 18. Lebensjahr vollendet haben! Virtual Pacific
Entertainment Ltd.     (u.f.) Ich akzeptiere die nebenstehenden Konditionen, die ich     gelesen und verstanden habe.



Antivir-ID=117uocBIE813185


----------



## Marie (17 Juni 2003)

Hier den Schrott nochmal im Bild, damit Ihr euch was drunter vorstellen könnt. Link im Tipptext ist bei allen Videos derselbe. Was die anhänge sollen weiss ich auch nicht. Das .zip Symbol und das Folder Symbol zum beispiel??


----------



## Heiko (17 Juni 2003)

Marie schrieb:
			
		

> mein Provider hat gesagt er hat den Schwellenwert mal probehalber auf 5 gestellt. Is das okay oder zu hoch oder zu nieder? Kennst Du Dich damit aus?


Ideal wäre es, die Mails überhaupt nicht zu löschen, sondern nur zu kennzeichnen.
Damit liegt es dann beim User selbst, was er mit seinen Mails macht.


----------



## Marie (17 Juni 2003)

Na so wie er sagt werden die nicht gelöscht, sondern gehen an den Absender zurück als "nicht angenommen". Stimmt das nicht?

Wenn dem so ist, dann könnte es doch sein, dass meine Adresse mit der Zeit weniger angemailt wird?

Nein Heiko, wenn ich dran denke, dass ich mal zwei Wochen in Urlaub sein könnte ohne meine Mails abzurufen, dann sitz ich hier und schau stundenlang Schrottmails durch ob nicht eine wichtige darunter ist. Das sind dann hunderte. Da is es mir wirklich lieber ich krieg das meiste gar nicht mehr zu Gesicht. Siehst ja da oben wie ich mich aufrege, wenn ich wirklich mal in ein solches Ding reinschaue, zum einen weil da Unmengen von ahnungslosen Leuten mit über den Tisch gezogen werden und zum anderen weil sie das oft noch im Rahmen unserer beschissenen Gesetzgebung tun.


----------



## Torian (24 Juni 2003)

Marie schrieb:
			
		

> und zum anderen weil sie das oft noch im Rahmen unserer beschissenen Gesetzgebung tun.



Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. SPAM ist in Deutschland nicht legal sondern wettbewerbswidrig, wenn eine .DE Webseite beworben wird so kannst du dich bei der Wettbewerbszentrale beschweren: http://www.wettbewerbszentrale.de/de/beschwerdestelle/default.asp?bereich=2
Die schreiben dann eine teure Abmahnung.

Leider wird SPAM meist über ausländische offene Relays verschickt und bewirbt Webseiten, die im Ausland stehen, da kann man leider rechtlich nix machen. SPAM ist zwar in den allermeisten Ländern verboten, aber über Grenzen hinweg zu agieren ist ziemlich hoffnungslos.


Bei Heise.de gibt es allerdings manchmal Erfolgsmeldungen, wo z.B. AOL eine Milionenklage gegen einen Spammer gewinnt oder ein Rechtsanwalt eine Unterlassungsklage (Androhung: 250.000 EUR Strafe) gegen einen 0190-Carrier erwirkt (Faxwerbung).

Torian


----------

